# COOKING SCHOOL VS. SCHOOL OF HARD KNOCKS



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

Sound off....

In your opinion/experience, is it better to go to school or is it better to learn coming up through the ranks?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to Cheftalk. We have a archive on the forums where you can type in that question of yours. We have discussed this a lot so you'll find many forums on the subject. Good luck and best wishes.


----------

